# Oil change in France



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

hi all, i am in a bit of a pickle!!!! im in the french alps, les contamines near st gervais and i need to get an oil change to maintain warrenty, i cant do it myself due to me needing the paperwork to send to the dealer, if anyone knows a garage fairly close that is big enough to take a 3.5t motorhome, please let me know!!!

thanks in advance


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

what post code area are you in?


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*oil change needed*

Your post code is 74170 for les contamines and there is a garage on 476 Route Notre dam du Gorge its a Renault garage but they may be able to help you in the right direction.

I live in FRance and just had a quick look
good luck


----------



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you but i have tried there, all garages i have tried are not big enough to take a motorhome!!! where do you live in france?

thanks

mike


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I seem to remember that Fiat supply a European wide guide to their dealers ? do you have that with you ? have you had a look in there - it usually includes a map with the locations onit 

If you can't find a FIAT dealer look out for an IVECO dealer they will be able to fit you in & often work longer hours to cater for servicing lorries out of hours


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

have you tried this Fiat Professional help line 

CIAO FIAT is the new single freephone number for customers and prospective
customers – 00800 3428 0000. CIAO FIAT provides you with access to all our
products and services in the UK and can be used even when you are abroad
(the number can be called from most countries in Europe). The call is free from
land lines in the UK and all Europe (except Switzerland). Mobile network charges
may vary depending on whom your contract is with.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Fiat dealers in :-

Sallanches

GARAGE SAINT-MARTIN 
135 ROUTE DE PASSY 
74700 
SALLANCHES 
04 50584188 
04 50584321 
[email protected]

Cluses

ARVE AUTOMOBILES 
2435 AVENUE DES VALLEES B.P 28 
74311 
THYEZ CEDEX 
04 50340850 
04 50340831 
[email protected]

Annecy

P.N.A. 
1 AVENUE DU PONT NEUF 
74000 
ANNECY 
04 50514030 
04 50527614 
[email protected]

Albertville

J.L.D. AUTOMOBILES 
RUE DU LIEUTENANT EYSSERIC B.P. 222 
73277 
ALBERTVILLE CEDEX 
04 79320682 
04 79377089 
[email protected]


----------



## travelmike (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks everyone and sorry for late reply, i have limited internet access. that is great info though wish i new before as i just went to annacy for a day trip lol

thanks again everyone


----------

